# New car! (pic heavy)



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay, well I didn't get a new car, but my dad did!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He has been wanting this car when he heard they were doing a remake of the Dodge Challenger three or four years ago. My dad has a 1970 Plymouth Cuda and since Plymouth is defunct, a Challenger is the closest thing to his beloved Cuda.
His car finally came in this week and I was able to take pics of it the first night he brought it home.
If there are any Mopar fans out there, enjoy these pics! If you like cars anyway, I'm sure you will appreciate the pics. This is one nice ass ride and good lord it goes FAST, yippee!
Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2008 Dodge Challenger (not his car, stock photo-credited to Google Images)






My dad's 2008 Dodge Challenger:


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow nice car(s)


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like yall have an auto museum


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_looks like yall have an auto museum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





My dad would definitely take that as a compliment!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are some hot cars!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 16, 2008)

SEXYNESS!!!!! She's a beauty!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very Nice =)


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

Your daddy is badass!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice! This gets me excited for the new Camaro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, nice TL! lol!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

nice...  let's see some pics of the 'cuda!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_nice...  let's see some pics of the 'cuda!_

 
I agree with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like pure SEX!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

that is frekin awsome..... i love these cars, i am sure your dad would be over the moon being able to cruise round in his new toy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

I want that car!  I am in love!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I don't have many pics of the Cuda on my computer, but I will try and dig around for some later. It's Plum Crazy purple and it's gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2008)

wow! that's a nice car!


----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice car, your dad must be thrilled.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 17, 2008)

*the bf would killl for that car!! i love it!! i am glad your dad was able to get it.*


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 17, 2008)

woooooweee! now that is one HOT beast!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jul 17, 2008)

MOPAR or NO CAR.
Haha, gorgeous car.
Color me jealous.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

so nice, I am in love with them!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet! My ex bf works at Chrysler and they just got their first one in... it sold for 75K when the mrsp was like 50k or something. Everyone wants one around here!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2008)

that is one fine machine. i want one oh so bad.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

DAMN! I love it! My dad restored a Cuda last year that made it to Barrett Jackson! It actually looks like the same color as your dads! They would LOVE each other...lol.  Hopefully  he'll let you take it out sometime!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok these pics aren't the best, they were taken back in April at a car show. It was really hard to get a full length shot of the Cuda because there were so many people around and other cars in the background. 
But anyway, you'll get a general idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1970 Plymouth Cuda:


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

It's gorgeous! Do you know how many miles are on it?

(On a side note, I have plum crazy purple and competition Chevy orange in my tattoo, lol!! At least when I was talking to my artist and looking at the color bottles that's what they said. They seem to match pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





 It's gorgeous! Do you know how many miles are on it?

(On a side note, I have plum crazy purple and competition Chevy orange in my tattoo, lol!!)_

 
That's awesome girl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually, I don't know how many miles are on it, I know it's very low because the VA antique tags he has, that's one of the stipulations of having them, have to have low mileage on the car in question.
I do know that the car was restored to it's exact specs in 1991. The engine is a 440-6 pack and is all numbers matching. Everything is original, just restored to the fullest. My dad has put quite a bit of work into it since he got it in 2003. He got it from a man & woman in New York.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a pretty sweet car!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice!, I hear that they are governed for break in period and when it hits I think 5000 miles , It will be even faster because the computer gets rid of the governor  It keeps idiots from ruining the engine during break in period.. but I have yet to find out if this is fact or fiction. 

I like the new challenger.. I think it was Fantastically designed. They did a really good job on this car. 

as for the new camaro.. I'm Not a fan


----------

